# Best wading boots?



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

So im sure this has been hashed out befor but im in the market for some new wading boots, just ordered a pair of crackshot ray guards and was wondering what boots are yall pairing with these and what is your favorite boot? lookin for something with a little more protection then the 20$ booties. Also read some bad reviews lately about the everlast reef boots so thats why i havent bought those. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Simms, hands down. $150, but worth every penny.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

eesmike said:


> Simms, hands down. $150, but worth every penny.


 do you mean these? http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/flats_boot.html Are they Stingray-Proof Sort of like 4Everleast?How do they do on reef?Sorry not to hijack just wondering.


----------



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

No your good man i was gonna ask the same thing but u beat me
To it!


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im fishin the Foreverlast Flats Predators. Ive had em for a couple months now, and couldnt be happier. They appear to be built just like the simms lace ups, but about half the price.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

blackmagic said:


> do you mean these? http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/flats_boot.html Are they Stingray-Proof Sort of like 4Everleast?How do they do on reef?Sorry not to hijack just wondering.


They are not stingray proof, but the Foreverlast are not stingray proof either. Read the Foreverlast fine print, they protect against underwater obstructions and sea urchins.

I had been using the Foreverlast reef boots, because of the thick rubber sides, along with the Crackshot Guardz. Decided to try a different boot because they are very heavy and would be like anchors if I stepped off over my head. Bit the bullet a bought Simms Flats Boots a few weeks ago. Very comfortable and while not as thick as the Foreverlast they are definately thicker than neoprene booties. But I did find that the Crackshot Guardz cover most of my foot so it ended up not being a big deal.

I've only worn them a couple of times now, but I'm very happy with the Simms Flats Boots.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Not to hijack either but are you wearing their wet wading socks with these flats boots? Keeping shell and mud out is just as important to me as support.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Not to hijack either but are you wearing their wet wading socks with these flats boots? Keeping shell and mud out is just as important to me as support.


Support?... Are you wearing a training bra or fishing?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just to throw my 2 cents in on a cheaper option. I have been using the $45 Frog Tog (sp) boots and very happy with them. Comfortable and broke in quick. Thick buttons that work great over shell but flex enough that they don't kill your feet. They also have zipper fronts for easy on and off and a velcro strap at top to secure tight to calf and keep mud and shell pieces out.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Neoprene socks make the boots a lot more comfortable. Eventually, they'll stretch out of proportion and need replacement, but the investment is worth it IMO. 

Make sure to put on a neoprene sock when trying on a new pair of boots.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Talked to the Simm's guys at the fishin show and they are coming out soon with a new boot for the Texas waders. They didn't realize what a market they had down here with people getting out of the boat to walk around and catch fish!!! Still won't be stingray-proof, but should be an excellent product.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Cork & Jig said:


> Neoprene socks make the boots a lot more comfortable. Eventually, they'll stretch out of proportion and need replacement, but the investment is worth it IMO.
> 
> Make sure to put on a neoprene sock when trying on a new pair of boots.


X2 neoprene socks make the boot much more comfortable IMO


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Not to hijack either but are you wearing their wet wading socks with these flats boots? Keeping shell and mud out is just as important to me as support.


I was not using any socks but I decided to order a pair of Simms 1mil neoprene socks because my boots are about a half size too big. I hear that some guys are using the 3 mil socks with the gaiters too.

Don't worry about shell and mud getting in, Simms updated the Flats Boots this year and eliminated the drain vents on the sides of the boots.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

You made the right decision on the crackshot guards as one of mu buddies got hit with them on yesterday and not even a scratch on them.

Tight Lines


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

What r these Crack shot guards?


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Wading Boots*

After wading 1000 miles over the past 50 years in everything from US Keds to multiple pairs of black zip ups from Hades, I finally broke down this Winter and bought a pair of Simms Flats Sneakers. This is the best investment that I have ever made in fishing equipment of any kind. They are great and I have high hopes that my big toe nails might actually grow back. wos


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Sisco Kid said:


> What r these Crack shot guards?


What r these google results?

sorry....

context clues should have gotten you that far at least...


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sisco Kid said:


> What r these Crack shot guards?


Here they are...http://www.crackshotcorp.com/2011/Fang Busterz and Sting Ray Guardz.htm

Tight Lines


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Simms gets my vote. Had them since November and love them. Also, a pair of Simms neoprene socks are a must with any boot.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Support?... Are you wearing a training bra or fishing?


Arch support. Guess you have bras on your mind...Need a tampon?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

corykj said:


> Simms gets my vote. Had them since November and love them. Also, a pair of Simms neoprene socks are a must with any boot.


Gracias. How did you determine what size foot you are? Any place to try these puppies on or do you just order your size and hope for the best?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a pair of Hodgemans that I am putting in the 2cool classifieds next week. I need to see what size they are before posting the add.


----------



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

Hearing simms which is good cause i was leaning towards the flats boots. How much do you want to increase your size for a 1-3 mil neo sock? I also want to be able to wear these with waders. My normal boot size is 11 so im thinkin 12 Since they dont come in half sizes?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Mini-x Fan said:


> Here they are...http://www.crackshotcorp.com/2011/Fang Busterz and Sting Ray Guardz.htm
> 
> Tight Lines


Thanks a lot.:flag:n


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Gracias. How did you determine what size foot you are? Any place to try these puppies on or do you just order your size and hope for the best?


Capt, I took the size I wore with my old boots and added one. They fit well over my waders for winter fishing and with socks, they fit perfect while wading wet. Roy's has them, as does Tackle Town in Rockport. I have a size 14 you can try on sir. Let me know when you head back down this way.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Simms flats sneakers*

The folks where I bought mine said go with a size over your boot size. I wear and 11 and went with a 12 and with heavy socks or waders, they fit perfect. wos


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wet-a-line said:


> Hearing simms which is good cause i was leaning towards the flats boots. How much do you want to increase your size for a 1-3 mil neo sock? I also want to be able to wear these with waders. My normal boot size is 11 so im thinkin 12 Since they dont come in half sizes?


I went with 1 size larger so I could wear them with waders as well. The 1 mil sock will work for me but you will need to try them on with and without your waders to be sure. I bought mine on Amazon.com from a seller that had a 7 day return policy in case they did not fit.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Simms.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

I keep saying that the Vibram five fingers are awesome for skinny water. Offers zero protection against sting rays and deep shell. I have scars to prove it.

But skinny water hard packed sand...love them.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I really like the Korkers 
Get them large for wearing with waders and with neoprene socks for wet.

Example: i wear a 11 shoe went with a 13 boot.

Really good arch support and I have noticed that i dont sink as deep in the mud. They also have an interchangeable sole so if you hit the creeks or wear the bottom out crunching shell you can get new soles.

They do not provide sting ray protection, but if you shuffle then you dont have to wear 30lbs of that warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

corykj said:


> Capt, I took the size I wore with my old boots and added one. They fit well over my waders for winter fishing and with socks, they fit perfect while wading wet. Roy's has them, as does Tackle Town in Rockport. I have a size 14 you can try on sir. Let me know when you head back down this way.


Check. Thank you sir.


----------

